# What is stored in the "Others" category?



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

My KFHD is lagging/freezing so much lately that it's almost useless. I'm talking random (and frequent) shutdowns and blank home screens. 

So I decided to free up some space to see if that helps. I have 1.9 out of 12.6 gb left. The category hogging the most space is "others," which is using a whopping 7.1 gb  

What exactly falls under this category? Everything I can think of (books, music, photos, etc.) has its own section. It's grayed out so I'm not able to click it.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

That is strange..  I have 22.9 GB of 27.1GB available (and I've has sluggish times on my fire HD too.

But my numbers are:
Bookc & Newstand 87.4 MB
Audiobooks 44.7MB (actually wasn't aware I had any of these.. well I think I have one.) seems I have two.
Music 1.3GB
Video 0.0 B  --  then it changed to 252.0 KB??  but I have nothing.
Photos 59.5 MB
Docs 14.5 MB
Personal Videos 0.0B
Apps&Games 1.1GB
Others 1.4GB  and I also don't really know what that represents and Others isn't clickable to show what it is..  maybe processes  of some sort?


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

There is a thread on Amazon...

http://www.amazon.com/forum/kindle?_encoding=UTF8&cdForum=Fx1D7SY3BVSESG&cdThread=Tx3AVLKJHOYC4FM

Haven't reached the end, but no answer yet.


----------

